
What Ivy League students are reading that you aren’t - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/02/03/what-ivy-league-students-are-reading-that-you-arent/
======
nicolashahn
Appropriate that The Communist Manifesto isn't on the Ivy League list.

